# Sleeping on Ferry



## 96210 (Sep 5, 2005)

Can you sleep in your Mh while on a ferry crossing or would that be a health & safety issue?

Christy


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Christy

I have travelled on Norfolk Line, Seafrance, P.O. and Transeuropa Ferries. On all occasions you are not allowed to stay in your vehicle while at sea.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

You are not allowed to stay with your vehicles at all while on a ferry crossing.

We were wanting to take our dog Callie abroad with us, but wouldn't want to leave her in the hold as she is very nervous (animal rescue). The only alternative we have is to go on the tunnel crossing.


Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't think earplugs are made that would allow you to sleep with all those vehicle alarms going, in any case!

Dave


----------



## terry1956 (May 1, 2005)

*hi there*

Hi there, Its a big NO NO. heath and safey,yes. But customs and excess also, terry


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

This all came about after "The Herald of free Enterprise" and the other one (forgotten the name) one went down off Zeebrugge and the other off Felixstowe, up to that time it was common practice to stay in your vehicle.

The herald went down on 6th March 1987

Olley


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Christy

The official answer is no, ""BUT"" if you have a medical problem talk to the loading master when you board and park your MH, the last 4 crossings Dover - France, I have stayed in the MH, with head down !, and been given a call 15 mins before berthing in France. (and I was not the only one)

On a long crossing ie;- Shetland - UK mainland (13 hours) "NO WAY"

Good luck, Colin.


----------

